# Kubota Pushing some Snow



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just bought a Kubota B3200 and would have to have it sit all winter. Id like to have it in one of my lots this winter and would put around a 7-8' plow on it for tighter spots. My problem is I dont have an enclosed cab. Do you think its reasonable and safe to have someone use this without a cab? I know I used to shovel up to 8 hours a storm but I was moving around not just sitting. Does anyone have a Kubota they use? How does it work for them?

Thanks!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Having used 3 kubotas on snow over the last decade, i will give you MHO. Curtis cab, worth its weight in gold for snow operations. 8 ft. blade on your machine is a dream! I ran a 5 ft on my b7500. Im running a GL 3540 hsdc now and i wouldnt even put an 8 on that! Put an 8 footer on that machine and you will save on fuel as you will be in the same spot all winter.


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. So would a 6' Plow be better on the machine? The cabs I looked at seemed very pricy for what they were.

Thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dan6399;822886 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So would a 6' Plow be better on the machine? The cabs I looked at seemed very pricy for what they were.
> 
> Thanks


IMO you could use it in a pinch with no cab but you will be hating life if you use it regularly.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Curtis cabs cost a few bucks but they are well made and the heaters rock. If you mount up a 5 foot plow on that tractor, you will have a good strong snow moving machine.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a B7800 last year we used in smaller lots for loading ramps. I didnt have a cab for it and it wasnt bad, but you guys get alot colder and more snow than us here in Kansas.. We dont usually get more than 4" at a time. It did ok though. I had a 6' blade on the back and the kubota front mount snow blade on the front.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

If you don't spend the money on a cab (and Curtis is very good) then spend the money on a good pair of snowmoblie bib cover alls. Carharts are great, but the snow melts on them and they get wet. You will enjoy the tractor/blade combo


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

I have an L48 with a Curtis cab and heater and my guys love it.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I would think after plowing with it in a storm once you would want a cab. Also, I think 7' blade on that machine tops. I have a 6' blade on a 28 hp ford tractor. It does ok. How about a front mount snow blower that runs off the mid pto. That would be handy.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

My 1st kubota was a B7500 (21 hp), i had the 302 fel,2019 front blade (60") and a 2650 front snowblower (48"). It was the ultimate side walk machine. The cab was the curtis softside with front wiper and worklights and a heater that would blow hot hot hot! The softside doors came off for the summer and the roof was great protection from the sun & rain.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

lawn king;822863 said:


> Having used 3 kubotas on snow over the last decade, i will give you MHO. Curtis cab, worth its weight in gold for snow operations. 8 ft. blade on your machine is a dream! I ran a 5 ft on my b7500. Im running a GL 3540 hsdc now and i wouldnt even put an 8 on that! Put an 8 footer on that machine and you will save on fuel as you will be in the same spot all winter.


And what size would you be comfortable putting on that machine?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Go to sno-ways web site & click on skid steer blades, there is a format to enter the wheelbase,weight and frame width of your machine. I would start there. Are you looking to fel mount or tractor mount? My B7500 was tractor mounted and shared the subframe with the snowblower. Thats the set up i would go with if you plan to use it for sidewalks.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

lawn king;827203 said:


> Go to sno-ways web site & click on skid steer blades, there is a format to enter the wheelbase,weight and frame width of your machine. I would start there. Are you looking to fel mount or tractor mount? My B7500 was tractor mounted and shared the subframe with the snowblower. Thats the set up i would go with if you plan to use it for sidewalks.


I'm going for FEL mount. In an earlier thread I was planning on putting on a pusher, and everyone strongly advised against it for my size machine. So since then, I am buying a skid steer and it comes with a 9 foot plow. So my plan is to put a 10 foot pusher on the skid, and then put the 9 foot plow on the tractor. BUT I am just trying to decide what size to cut that 9 foot plow down to. I was going to take a foot off both sides, and then re weld the vertical support back on each end. I know I can get away with a 7 foot plow on it. I have not plowed with the machine yet, but I have put on over 250 hours on it this season, so I'm well aware of its capabilities, and with a 6 foot bucket, I cannot imagine it only being able to handle a 6 foot plow.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

With turf tires and a maxed out weight box, you may get away with a 6.5 I think you will struggle with a 7 just mho. Did you spec out the machine for blade size on the sno-way website? Do you have turf tires or do you plan to use chains?


----------

